# كم وزن هذا الرفاس



## نهاد العسلى (29 أغسطس 2010)

كم وزن هذا الرفاس ( المروحه ) الى في الصورة





او تقريبا اذا في سفينه طولها 80 متر كم ممكن يكون وزن المراوح الى فيها وهل هي دائما تكون مصنوعه من النحاس
واين يوجد ايضا نحاس في السفينه غير المراوح
ارجو الافادة


----------



## نهاد العسلى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

للرفعععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## khalidessi (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ديه فزوره........


----------



## sniperman (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شو هل السؤال يلي مافهمت ما هي الغاية منه


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ليس للموضوع معنى.. ولا اعلم الغرض منه


----------

